# Motorist tactic when blocked by angry mob



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Run 'em down!


----------



## MASQ (Sep 24, 2012)

if you are standing in the middle of the road, in front of me, and throwing rocks at me. I am obviously going to hit you with my car, no questions asked.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

A mob the size shown in the picture is not much of a problem; a mob blocking the entire road would be another issue, just slow down and plow through as fast as you can without throwing bodies through the front window.

If they have guns there are other issues to consider!

1895gunner


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

thats why i have a truck with 4X4 baby!!....tree limbs, rocks or people, I am runnin and gunnin!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Today's rock-throwing thugs are tomorrow's bomb-planting, rocket-launching mortar-lobbing monsters.
Every single time Israel stakes a step forward to treat the little monsters like humans, the monsters kick Israel in the shin. So, Israel stops. The world starts pouting on behalf of the little monsters. With a sigh of understanding of what will happen next, Israel makes another unilateral step forward only to be kicked, again.

As they say, when the Arabs learn to love their children more than they hate the Jews....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sbasacco said:


> thats why i have a truck with 4X4 baby!!....tree limbs, rocks or people, I am runnin and gunnin!!!


Yep! And mine scales right at 6,080 pounds with me sitting in it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I just found the vid of it (below)!
Obviously Palestinian parents are bringing their kids up to regard Israelis as the occupying enemy for pinching their land in the 1967 Six-Day War.
As i've said before as a neutral observer, when the muslim world gets nukes Israel will be wiped off the map, unless they can possibly defuse Arab hatred by giving back Palestine (the West Bank) before then.
Problem is, Israel is too proud and fierce to do that and is sticking to their 'Mad Dog' strategy-

"_Israel must be like a mad dog, too dangerous to bother"- Israeli Gen Moshe Dayan
"We possess several hundred atomic warheads and rockets and can launch them at targets in all directions, perhaps even at Rome.We have the capability to take the world down with us. And I can assure you that that will happen before Israel goes under"-Israeli Prof Martin van Creveld_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samson_Option


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Israelis didn't pinch Judea and Samaria. Notice, by the way, I didn't call that area by the redesignation.
Judea and Samaria was pinched by Jordan, as one might recall. Of course, no one noticed that. It was "occupied" at that time Remember, also, that Jordan would still be in control of that land had Jordan stayed out of the Six Day War as Israel begged them. Instead, Jordan felt the need to attack Jewish neighborhoods. Israel defended herself. Jordan lost control during Israel's defensive response. That makes it Israel's.

The history of modern day Israel, going back even to the mid 1800's, is a very interesting thing. Studying it does a few things. One thing is to see how Ezekiel's prophesy of dry bones and the end of the Diaspora is something we have witnessed. 
It is also apparent the World is against Israel, and is getting more so. We know where that is leading.
It makes it painfully apparent that outright lies are preferable over facts. This is how creations like "Palestinians" and "occupation" are taken for fact.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, and it does yet another thing. It drives home the point that lies are spread and taken for fact by everyone from our leaders to the media.
I think that is a very important lesson.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As I said, I'm strictly neutral, I've worked for 2 Jewish family firms in the past and have never met a Jew I didn't like, and I also vote Jerry Lewis's 'The Nutty Professor' as the funniest comedy film of all time..
I even like the stern no-nonsense God of the Jewish Old Testament, nobody wanna mess with him, hoo boy!
But the fact remains, the Israeli occupation of Palestine (or the West Bank or whatever you want to call it), and to a lesser extent the occup of the Golan Heights is a major stumbling block to any semblance of peace.
Bin Laden spelt it out in a CNN interview in March '97, and every muslim shares the same view- _"We declared jihad against the US government, because the US government is unjust, criminal and tyrannical. It has committed acts that are extremely unjust, hideous and criminal whether directly *or through its support of the Israeli occupation*_."

So no matter what we in the west think, the muslim world sees it as an unlawful occupation.
They're furious to see America propping up Israel with cash and super-duper weaponry year after year, which makes them hate America as much as they hate Israel.
How do American citizens feel about their tax dollars going to Israel? What has Israel ever done for America in return?
Israel is a nuclear power so surely she can look after herself..
Anyway all this is academic because when the muslim world get their hands on nukes it'll be 'goodbye Israel', Pakistan has already got them and is probably already handing out freebies around the region.
Israel's population is about 8 million, whereas the muslim countries of the region is over 425 million, so in a nuclear war of attrition Israel will run out of people first..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What it is called is insight in itself. The term "occupation" has particular conotations that were not used when Jordan occupied it, right?

Golan was gaken during a defensive war, too. 

Gaza, has giving monsters more play ground brought peace? Of course not. It isn't about occupation. When it was written that the trees would call to the muslims to kill the Jew hiding behind them, there was no present day Israel.

No need in biasness or objectivity. It changes no fact.

Fact is, we are the Great Satan, anyway. Obama proves that turning our back on Israel and bowing to Islam will not placate them.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The real trouble began in 1948 when the UN gave the Jews a huge chunk of Palestine to settle in as the 'Israeli Homeland', and the Palestinians and the entire mideast 'muslim brotherhood' have been outraged ever since.
Anyway,the Israelis aren't exactly winning friends by threatening to wipe out the entire world-

_"Israel has been building nuclear weapons for 30 years..What would serve the Jew-hating world better in repayment for thousands of years of massacres but a Nuclear Winter ..*For the first time in history, a people facing extermination..have the power to destroy the world. The ultimate justice*"- Israeli Prof David Perlmutter

"We possess several hundred atomic warheads and rockets and can launch them at targets in all directions, perhaps even at Rome.*We have the capability to take the world down with us. And I can assure you that that will happen before Israel goes under*"-Israeli Prof Martin van Creveld

Samson Option - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

One solution would be for Israelis to swallow their pride and abandon Israel to go live in America, saying to the muslims-"You want Israel? Okay it's yours".
Land is just land anyway, made of atoms and molecules, there's nothing sacred or holy or spiritual about atoms and molecules anywhere on the planet, including Israel.
Mr Data had to tell colonists the same thing in an episode of Star Trek after they refused to be evacuated in the face of certain destruction by an approaching alien armada, so they eventually saw sense and agreed to be resettled on another planet.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn...these dudes must have an IQ slightly higher than the rocks they are throwing!!


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I've never met a Jew I didn't like. LOL. 

I find it interesting that the media seems sympathetic to the youth that was hit by the car. Helllooo...he was throwing rocks and coming at the guy in a menacing manner. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

preppermama said:


> ..I find it interesting that the media seems sympathetic to the youth that was hit by the car. Helllooo...he was throwing rocks and coming at the guy in a menacing manner. I would have done the same thing.


In fact the whole thing looked like it was deliberately staged to me, the camera crew with high-definition cam were right on the spot which seemed too good to be true.
Maybe they put the kids up to rock-throwing to get some good footage for the 6 o'clock news, i dunno.
Either way, to his credit the motorist did have the decency to stop for a few seconds after hitting the kid, instead of just bulldozing through without stopping!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jim, your history is terribly off. The U.N. did not give them anything. There were no "Palestinians" as you call them and as Arafat attempted to create. As a matter of fact, there has never been a nation called Palestine or a people who lived under that sovereignty or jurisdiction, and there is no race or lineage of those people.

Israel bought its own land back. As a matter of fact, when Jews were buying land, it was forbidden to buy it from Arabs who were living within the territory. They could only buy it from those who owned land but lived elsewhere, and they were required to pay more than a fair price. That is to say, every burden was carried by the Jews in order to insure no allegations (such as the ones levied, anyway) could be made.

Before the ending of the Diaspora, that land was as the Bible predicted it would be - worthless. There were few Arabs living on the desolate place, and those who had permanent "communities" did nothing but rob from each other and die from disease. The Jews began to return, and they irrigated the desert and drained the swamps of malaria. They made the land profitable, again. This brought Arabs to the region. 

There is also no reason to be naive enough to believe peace would break out if the Jews gave up all the "occupied" territories. The Muslims are very clear. They will afford the Jew not even the piece of land the size of a postage stamp. There words. when it comes to violence and adherence to Muhammad's demands of killing the Jews and taking land, you can take their words to the bank. Look at Gaza.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> ..There is also no reason to be naive enough to believe peace would break out if the Jews gave up all the "occupied" territories...


But if all Jews abandoned Israel and went to live in America, who would there be for muslims to fight?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> But if all Jews abandoned Israel and went to live in America, who would there be for muslims to fight?


They would just kill each other since there are several different sects of this "religion". Now there's a great idea!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

looks to me like he got what he deserved. you throwing rocks and endangering me, ima run over yer ass over and quickly.
i agree wimmin types and childrens are breeders. if you dont killem theyll grow up to kil yer kids- i say this in reference to terrorist and the bad people sort. hell even my sort-
im sure they teach the same thing- kill me and my kids lest they grow up to neutralize their azz.
take a nice look- i grew up two well able educated marines- see there...
shazammm!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

oh hell lucky jim, the mooslims will find some one to fight. they just attacked some munks and monistaries because some body said something on face book. but this is where the lack of education and media play all they know is what they told them. i can see this as i grew up 804 people in bandera texas all i knew is what the people told me about an hour away from the city and so poor that we had no ride, no tv... only knew what was told to us for close to 16yrs. imagine generations of bufoonery and misinformation. i am just now shaking 27 yrs of being in small town texas not being able to stomach a yankee... or listen to one talk . repulsed. can pickem out by just a photo. so i can be honest and say i understand the pathological alienation.dont get me wrong- because i can understand you, doesnt mean i like you- dont confuse the two.

and lets be honest- the societies with the least bacon have the most social unrest- do the math.... lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> But if all Jews abandoned Israel and went to live in America, who would there be for muslims to fight?


Seriously, why is it always the Jews who are to move? Why should they leave their homes? Israel has been theirs for how long? When were they thrown to the winds? Still, who always had a presence there? Who made a reason for the Arabs to move there, find work there, do something there?

Today, how many anti-Jewish Europeans unwittingly eat fruit from Israel, or send flowers to their loved ones that were grown in Israel? Since Gaza was left to the Arabs, what has become of it? 
Speaking of Gaza, do you realize Jewish bodies that had been buried for _generations_ had to be dug up when the Jews left Gaza? Two points. The little monsters desecrate the graves of non-Muslims, and, more to this point, the Jews had been there in _Gaza_ for generations. It rarely occurs to the average Joe who has been led to believe that the Jews is the oppressing trespasser and the so-called "Palestinian" is the rightful owner of the land. Hogwash.

When the Arabs attacked, the Jewish leadership begged the Arabs of the newly formed nation (a nation born in a day) not to leave, but to stay and help build it. Instead, they listened to Arab leaders who told them to get out of the invading Arab armies' way. Once the Jews were forced to swim into the Med, they could have all of the land. It was thought to be a no-brainer. The Arabs couldn't lose. 
Guess what. The Arabs lost. Gee, I wonder why? God didn't say the Diaspora would end and then the Jews would be destroyed. You've read the end of the book, or should have.

Speaking of 
Christianity, are you aware of how things are going for Christians in Judea and Samaria? How about Egypt, Lebanon or Iraq? I could post article after article about how Christians are kidnapped, raped, enslaved and murdered in Pakistan, Indonesia, Sudan, Somalia, places that have no reason to be concerned with the ongoings of Israel.

I'm sure the Muslim no-go zones that are all over Europe are all because of Israel, right? Uh, no. They are not.
No-Go Zones for Non-Muslims Multiplying All Over Europe - Technorati Politics

If Israel disappeared tomorrow, the Muslim attention would be redirected. Islam does not declare peace, rainbows and puppy dogs for everyone once the last Jews is killed.

I became a tad bit interested back in the 80's when a drunken member of the House of Saud decided to be honest with me. He said that today we were OK, but one day he and his "brothers" would conquer America and I would have a choice of converting or dying. If I did not convert, he and I would not be OK. That stuck in my head. I figured I'd better learn about that system (Islam is not merely a religion, it is a political/military/religious system). I have. It is dangerous. And, as is evident, lies are tactical positioning when dealing with the infidel. That is why I decided I should take an interest in learning about the history of Israel. After all, so much commotion is stirred up over it.

Cup of trembling. Isn't that what Jerusalem was called? Hmmm, seems we might oughta think about that stuff. Especially of you do not think there is to be a Rapture.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh. Land is not just land. Not by a long shot. You are talking about the land about which David sang. This is the land to which God is drawing them. Of all lands, the Holy Land is not just _land_.

*11 Then he said to me, "Son of man, these bones are the whole house of Israel. Behold, they say, 'Our bones are dried up, and our hope is lost; we are indeed cut off.' 12 Therefore prophesy, and say to them, Thus says the Lord God: Behold, I will open your graves and raise you from your graves, O my people. And I will bring you into the land of Israel. 13 And you shall know that I am the Lord, when I open your graves, and raise you from your graves, O my people. 14 And I will put my Spirit within you, and you shall live, and I will place you in your own land. Then you shall know that I am the Lord; I have spoken, and I will do it, declares the Lord."*

The Diaspora is ending. So is the time of the Gentiles. The "quickening" is going to happen, and those who are living in Christ will leave, a milli-second after the dead in Christ do. Why? This is no longer the time of the Gentiles. What will have Father's full and undivided attention during the time after? His children, for one. They will come to know who is their God, once again. The World, secondly. Those who are against Him, as well as the anti-Christ, the Beast and the False Prophet. You've read the end of the book, you know it won't end well for the second group.

Enough. It is danged near four in the morning and I need to go to bed so I can take care of Reality World stuff before going to work, tomorrow.
I hope you have a good day, across the Pond!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> Oh. Land is not just land. Not by a long shot. You are talking about the land about which David sang. This is the land to which God is drawing them. Of all lands, the Holy Land is not just _land_.


But Jesus said- _"Whoever rejects me rejects God" (Luke 10:16)_ and as Jews reject him, why should God care about them? 
Sure, they may have been his 'Chosen People' in Old Testament times, but then they blotted their copybook by killing his son, bad idea..

Like I've said, I foresee it really hitting the fan when suicide-bombers take out a number of Israeli cities and towns with suitcase nukes. 
Saddam described the strategy as long ago as 1994- _"Does America realize the meaning of every Iraqi becoming a missile that can cross to countries and cities?" _ and we can bet every hostile muslim state also subscribes to it.

Even as we speak, Pakistan (a muslim nuclear power) might be secretly dishing out freebie suitcase nukes around the muslim world.
My guess is that it won't be just a single "human missile" taking out say Tel Aviv, but a whole bunch of human missiles hitting many Israeli cities, towns and military bases simultaneously to turn Israel into a nuclear wasteland.
_"As Jesus approached Jerusalem and saw the city, he wept over it and said,..The days will come upon you when your enemies will build an embankment against you and encircle you and hem you in on every side. 
They will dash you to the ground, you and the children within your walls. They will not leave one stone on another, because you did not recognize the time of God's coming to you." -(Luke 19:41)_

Presumably enough Israeli nukes will survive in underground bunkers to be launched in massive retaliation against muslim cities throughout the mideast, and the end result will be that two Jesus-rejecting factions (Jews and Muslims) will have kicked the krap out of each other-
_"How much more severely do you think a man deserves to be punished who has trampled the Son of God under foot,....it is a dreadful thing to fall into the hands of the living God" (Hebrews 10:29-31)_

When the dust and radioactivity settles it'll be interesting to see what happens next.. 
'The Day After' movie is about a US/soviet exchange, but the scenes could well apply to any nuclear conflict including Jews v Muslims-


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jesus was not killed by the Jews. He was killed by me. Roman hands nailed Him to the cross, but only because He allowed it. He didn't come to be the King of the Jews, He came to be the payment I could not afford. I ran up a bill and didn't have the ability to pay. I was headed for Hell, a place not even created for me, but I was headed there, anyway. Even before I was born into this world, however, my Creator already had the payment plan figured out. He would pay the bill for me. All I had to do was accept Him and the payment.

The Jews didn't kill him. They loved Him. The pharisees and the scribes despised Him and wanted to kill Him before He was finished with His earthly mission, but they were afraid to move against Him on several occasions because they knew the crowds of Jews would have torn them to pieces. Even so, I am sure you read how He moved out of their midst on occasion. 
The Jews loved Him, but He refused to accept being their King. Why? He didn't come for that purpose. He came to pay my debt.

The Jews, my dear friend, blotted nothing. My Father knows things before we do.
Remember the covenant between God and the Father of the Jews? It was a blood covenant. In a blood covenant, the two parties to the covenant pass between the blood sacrifice together. After this particular covenant is complete both parties are held to that covenant. Even if one party violates the covenant, the other party is bound to it. 
God knows better than we do, Jim, and this is but one more piece of evidence of how He is so much smarter than His creation and how He always has the answers for us.

The Replacement Theology to which you refer is flawed on so many levels, these two examples are not the only ones. What should be even more obvious are the events unfolding today. Those who are strong in the scriptures and are keen on the current events should be ready for what is sure to be the next step in the history that was revealed to us before it has happened (prophesy). It will happen in a twinkling of an eye, so be ready.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> ..The Jews, my dear friend, blotted nothing..


Do Jews today accept Jesus? Is Israel a Christian country?
If not, I can't see how they can get into heaven, or surely it'd be a case of "Oops there goes the neighbourhood!"

_***vid cuss warning***_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Now, understanding what I have explained so far, do you know that it was also explained that they were cut off so that you could be grafted in?
That is a concept that needs to be pondered, researched in the scripture and used as a point for meditation (Biblical meditation, not New Age meditation).
What else does Paul teach? What should we have learned about the scales that will fall from their eyes? How many of Father's children will be saved, by the way? All of Israel?

Nowhere is it said that non-believers or sin will enter into Heaven. Let me put it another way, our Jewish brothers have been struck blind so that we can see. That is as basic as I can put it, and that is biblical. Do not be arrogant in that, which is also Biblical. You might want to bless our blinded brothers, as there is Biblical laws regarding that, too. 
Rejoice, too, that God has not forgotten the apple of His eye and has not turned His back on them, either. They are no longer dry bones, and, one day, the spirit will re-enter them as well. He said it, I believe it, that settles it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am heading to work, now. Have a great evening, Jim!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> Now, understanding what I have explained so far, do you know that it was also explained that they were cut off so that you could be grafted in?
> That is a concept that needs to be pondered, researched in the scripture and used as a point for meditation (Biblical meditation, not New Age meditation)..


Ponder? Research? Meditate? You sound like a lawyer looking for loopholes mate.. 
Surely Christianity is easy enough to understand?

Jesus warned the scholars to glance up from their heavyweight scriptures to see him standing right in front of them_-"You diligently study the Scriptures because you think that by them you possess eternal life. These are the Scriptures that testify about me, *yet you refuse to come to me *to have life." (John 5:39/40) _

And Paul had to remind people- _"I'm worried lest you be led astray from *the simplicity of Christ*" (2 Cor 11:3)_

_"When they [the people] saw the courage of Peter and John and realized that they were *unschooled, ordinary men*, they were astonished and they took note that these men had been with Jesus" (Acts 4:13)_

Jesus said:- _"I thank you Father for *hiding these things from the wise and learned*,and for revealing them to little children"(Matt 11:25-27)_

_"And the common people heard him gladly" (Mark 12:37)_

Heck, he was almost as big as Elvis..
To sum up, Jews get the same deal as everybody else:- namely accept Jesus *before you die *or go up the spout, there'll be no wishy-washy reprieves or second chances afterwards.
The bottom line is that Jesus was a thoroughly nice guy, so who in their right mind wouldn't want to be his mate during their lifetime anyway?
"_You're my friends if you follow me. I don't call you servants, but I call you friends"- (John 15:15)_

If people don't want to be his pal they've got zero chance of avoiding the chop-
_"How much more severely do you think a man deserves to be punished who has trampled the Son of God under foot,....it is a dreadful thing to fall into the hands of the living God" (Hebrews 10:29-31_)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Does the Bible tell you to meditate on the Word? Is there anywhere that would suggest guidance from the Holy Spirit? Does this sound like a lawyer? The answers are obvious.
Your quotes do not take away from Paul or Paul from Jesus. 

Curious; who are the 144,000?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Whoa let's cut to the chase..
Suppose a Jew dies after rejecting Jesus all his/her life. Can you talk us through what happens next?
Does God say to them "Don't worry, I'm giving you a second chance, will you accept him now and save yourselves from hell?"
Will they be dumb enough to say "no"?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Whoa let's cut to the chase..
> Suppose a Jew dies after rejecting Jesus all his/her life. Can you talk us through what happens next?
> Does God say to them "Don't worry, I'm giving you a second chance, will you accept him now and save yourselves from hell?"
> Will they be dumb enough to say "no"?


Yeah, I figured the 144,000 would be a tripping point.

No, we'll not cut to the chase that way, as you have veered the chase car from the path. This was not about any particular Jew on any particular day during the time of the Gentiles, remember?

We'll cut to the chase with Paul's word. This is in reference to the Jews. He loved his fellow Jews and his heart broke for those who didn't take Jesus as their savior. After all, didn't Jesus fulfill every prophesy, as pointed out in Matthew? Hard headed rascals, to say the least. Then again, was it just hard-headedness or was it so that we Gentiles could be grafted into the tree. 
So, what about the Tribe? Are they lost forever? Makes no sense. If that be the case, they would have been gone a long time ago. They aren't though.
If they were through, if God decided to break the blood covenant (He can't, otherwise He would sin and that is not possible) then why would He call them out of the wilderness, out of the graves (Gentile nations) and back home (prophesy found in Ezekiel being fulfilled)? Why would it be found in Ezekiel that they will again know their God?

What happens at the end of the Time of the Gentiles?

We will let the Bible explain that. Now, argue with Him. They are His. He is the Master, He is the Potter, not me.

Lest you be wise in your own sight, I do not want you to be unaware of this mystery, brothers: a partial hardening has come upon Israel, until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in. And in this way all Israel will be saved, as it is written,
"The Deliverer will come from Zion,
he will banish ungodliness from Jacob";
"and this will be my covenant with them
when I take away their sins."
As regards the gospel, they are enemies for your sake. But as regards election, they are beloved for the sake of their forefathers. For the gifts and the calling of God are irrevocable. For just as you were at one time disobedient to God but now have received mercy because of their disobedience, so they too have now been disobedient in order that by the mercy shown to you they also may now receive mercy. For God has consigned all to disobedience, that he may have mercy on all.
Oh, the depth of the riches and wisdom and knowledge of God! How unsearchable are his judgments and how inscrutable his ways!
"For who has known the mind of the Lord,
or who has been his counselor?"
"Or who has given a gift to him
that he might be repaid?"
For from him and through him and to him are all things. To him be glory forever. Amen.

(Romans 11:25-36 ESV)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

That verse seems to back up what I've already said mate, namely that God will forgive the Jews *IF* they repent and ask for it.. 
I can't see him dishing out free passes through the pearlies to just any unrepentant Tom Dick Harry!

For example if that Jewish kid ranting in the video about "F*** Jesus!" is going to heaven, I swear to God I don't wanna go if he's gonna be there, do you? 
And if Jews are automatically going to be saved, why did God have to send Jesus and Paul to warn them to clean up their act to avoid the chop?

If they don't want to be saved by accepting Jesus, they won't be, seems fair to me!.
He was a thoroughly nice decent guy, so they must be bananas to reject him, they had their chance and blew it-
Jesus said:- _"If people won't listen to you, shake off the dust from your feet as you leave as a testimony to them" (Matt 10:14/15)
"The Jews argued with him, so Paul said 'I'm clear of my responsibility' and left" (Acts 18:6-7)_

Jesus said- _"You snakes! You brood of vipers! How will you escape being condemned to hell?..Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You shut the door of the kingdom of heaven in people's faces. *You yourselves do not enter,* nor will you let those enter who are trying to!" (Matt ch23)_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nowhere does it say he will.
Jim, I don't really think you are as neutral as you claim to be.

This isn't about the individual Jew of today, but the nation of Israel after the Church Age. 
The Tribe is being prepared. They are being called back to the land of their forefathers. Not hard to understand. America is not their land, so their is no reason for them to "swallow their pride" and come here.

I am like you, I believe salvation is an individual thing. Yet, I also know from personal experience that speaking to an Israeli Jew of the Lord is like suddenly speaking in a foreign language to them. It is as if they are somehow blinded. Maybe, as if they were cut off so that you could be grafted into the tree?

Does this mean that the individual Jew who is blinded so that you have a chance is doomed to Hell? Even the ones who try and abide by the Law as best as they can and are good decent people? If this be the case, who am I to question the Potter? It would be foolish and would be the words of an arrogant little human to say I do not wish to enter into the kingdom of Heaven if God were to be that way, wouldn't it? It would also be arrogant to say the same thing if He has a plan to save them, so I would be careful about making such statement. Still, I will say I have no idea, legally (after all, you likened me to a lawyer) He has mapped that out. Again, however, I am a human and my thoughts are not His and His are not mine.

Regardless of the fate of the individual Jew of today, we know what is going to happen later, as it is written for us to see. The scales will fall off their eyes, and ALL of Israel will come to know their savior. Where is this going to happen? Where is the epicenter of it all? What is called the "cup of trembling?" What land was given to them? All of _Arizonians_ will be saved?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Now, Jim, read that last post and stop tilting at windmills you have created. The point was not the individual Jew, it was Israel. If you prefer to continue that charge against that windmill, nothing says I have to continue to play. The fate of the individual Jew changes nothing about the future, where Israel is to be, or that God has always preserved a remnant of His people.
I am sorry it took so long for me to realize I was in a rabbit hole that had nothing to do with the original point, the point that the Jew has not been replaced by the Gentile, and that God does not break blood covenants, and that Israel is not Arizona. It was not whether or not Jerry Seinfield is going to Heaven. :grin:


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

'Messianic' Jews have got a good chance of making it through the pearlies with Christians because they've neatly worked Jesus into their Judaism and are therefore his pals too..
Jesus said- _"You're my friends if you follow me. I don't call you servants, but I call you friends"- (John 15:15)_

















He said to his mates-
_"My Father's house has many rooms..I am going there to prepare a place for you..I will come back and take you to be with me. You know the way to the place where I am going.
Thomas said to him, "Lord, we don't know where you are going, so how can we know the way?"
Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except *through me*" (John ch 14)

"I tell you, I will not drink wine from now on until that day when I drink it anew with you in my Father's kingdom." (Matt 26:29)_

Drat that's me out then, I don't drink (sniffle)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> 'Messianic' Jews have got a good chance of making it through the pearlies with Christians because they've neatly worked Jesus into their Judaism and are therefore his pals too..
> Jesus said- _"You're my friends if you follow me. I don't call you servants, but I call you friends"- (John 15:15)_
> 
> 
> ...


None of that has a thing to do with the original point, does it. 
Still, we need to talk about your not drinking. Do we need an intervention for you?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> None of that has a thing to do with the original point, does it.
> Still, we need to talk about your not drinking. Do we need an intervention for you?


No thanks mate, I tried a few sips of various kinds of booze in my early teens but it all tasted like cat pee and i haven't touched a drop since, except when naughty ladies have tried to get me drunk and i've gone along with it to be a good sport, but that's another story..
As for the original point of this thread, yes, the mideast troubles are a concern to us all, preppers and non-preppers alike because when Israel and the Muslim World nuke the pants off each other and radiation begins to spread on the wind, the main question we in Britain will be asking is "which way is the wind blowing?".
Conceivably the radiation could also carry across the Atlantic too so watch out..

Pic from the 08/09 Israel v Gaza conflict-
Hamas prepares to launch missiles from Gaza..


----------

